# Excel: Cannot empty the clipboard error



## mrindeed (Aug 2, 2005)

We have recently upgraded Office to 2002 SP3. While in excel I receive the error message "Cannot empty the clipboard" while trying to copy and paste cells. The error appears after I do Edit... Copy, or Ctrl-C. The clipboard is in fact empty.

After having a look on the microsoft support pages, I am unable to find a solution which is applicable.

Any ideas please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## WendyM (Jun 28, 2003)

Are you running Terminal Server or Remote Desktop for Admin? Those can sometimes cause that error in Excel.


----------



## christalongerinv (Jun 22, 2006)

One of my users is having the same problem with "cannot empty clipboard" when in fact, the clipboard has nothing in it. She's running Office XP and not terminal services. HELP!!


----------

